# How ridiculous are your Amazon Flex loads getting?



## wingzero (Sep 16, 2016)

Earlier this week I got a 83 package route with 73 stops. After 4 hours, I returned 25 boxes and told the warehouse staff my 4 hour shift was over and I had no intention of working for minimum wage. Received apologies and still got paid. I think the only reason I haven't been deactivated is because there are always same day blocks available now days.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

It's weird how locations are so different. Lately at our location our package counts have been at their lowest, never more than 50. Mostly in the 30's. Yesterday I had 48 that took the full 4 hours. The day before 38-40 pkgs done in 1 1/2 hours. I've done 70plus in the past but haven't seen one for a while. But, as I always say, it's not the package count that matters, it's the route. I've done 70 in 2-3 hours so it's doable but only with certain routes and locations.

From what I can tell returning packages is not a problem as long as you attempt your route and return around your end time or after. I've not returned package before so can't say if that is a problem or not? Maybe someone else can confirm that?

You don't have to attempt all the deliveries as some say. I've tested this and know it's a fact. If I already have undeliverables to return and my block is coming to and end and I know I won't make them all, I make my way back to the warehouse with what I have left.

One more thing to add......when returning packages less talk is better! Yeh, I'm one to talk! 
Anyway...unless you have something specific to tell them about an "undeliverable" package such as wrong address, no such address, closed business etc......just ask where to put them and move on.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

It will probably continue to go up as we get closer to the holidays. I wish they would just release more blocks than put a lot on drivers. 

At my warehouse they are doing more drivers so we still have around 40 per 4 hr block. Whats crazy though is now there are sometimes two cars per loading dock. Sucks for the person furthest out having to hall packages 3 or 4 at a time 30 feet over to your car.

How do you fit 83 packages into your car??? When I am in the high forties I cannot see out of my rear window.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

83 of those envelopes wouldn't take up much space...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> 83 of those envelopes wouldn't take up much space...


But how often do you get that many envelopes? At most I get 60 percent envelopes but its usually closer to 50. I like playing Tetris with my boxes but once you get 4 or 5 big boxes its game over in a small sedan or coupe.


----------



## Qtpa2d (Sep 17, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> It's weird how locations are so different. Lately at our location our package counts have been at their lowest, never more than 50. Mostly in the 30's. Yesterday I had 48 that took the full 4 hours. The day before 38-40 pkgs done in 1 1/2 hours. I've done 70plus in the past but haven't seen one for a while. But, as I always say, it's not the package count that matters, it's the route. I've done 70 in 2-3 hours so it's doable but only with certain routes and locations.
> 
> From what I can tell returning packages is not a problem as long as you attempt your route and return around your end time or after. I've not returned package before so can't say if that is a problem or not? Maybe someone else can confirm that?
> 
> ...


Until I joined this forum about 2 weeks ago, I never even knew we had the option of bringing packages back if it was going to take over 4 hours. One day I had 80 packages, literally took me 6.5 hours. Huge apartment complexes, no office to leave packages, etc. This happened about 3 times in 4 months. Most other days, I was done in 2.5-3 hours.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> It's weird how locations are so different. Lately at our location our package counts have been at their lowest, never more than 50. Mostly in the 30's. Yesterday I had 48 that took the full 4 hours. The day before 38-40 pkgs done in 1 1/2 hours. I've done 70plus in the past but haven't seen one for a while. But, as I always say,* it's not the package count that matters, it's the route*. I've done 70 in 2-3 hours so it's doable but only with certain routes and locations.
> 
> From what I can tell *returning packages is not a problem as long as you attempt your route and return around your end time or after*. I've not returned package before so can't say if that is a problem or not? Maybe someone else can confirm that?
> 
> ...


Lots of truth in this post.










Only one thing though, they really do like to see the attempts. More is better.
Even if half the route gets returned, attempted delivery is as good as delivered.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Qtpa2d said:


> Until I joined this forum about 2 weeks ago, I never even knew we had the option of bringing packages back if it was going to take over 4 hours. One day I had 80 packages, literally took me 6.5 hours. Huge apartment complexes, no office to leave packages, etc. This happened about 3 times in 4 months. Most other days, I was done in 2.5-3 hours.


Almost 7 hours? You had a lot of packages but even with 80 I think I could finish in arond 4. Do you wait for people to open the front door? When I was naieve I used to wait for people to come to the door thinking I would get tips. Lol, oh to be a new flex driver.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

It's really less about number of packages and more about number of stops. But 50 stops in a close area with all houses and minimal major streets can be done much quicker than 30 stops with lots of apartment complexes and lots of stop lights...


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

Here in Portland we were getting pretty high volume pickups, 65-80 packages. I know that some people were bringing back whatever they had left over after 4 hours, though I've never personally done that. I saw one woman bring about 20 packages to the returns door, ring the bell, and drive off.

The past week, the numbers seem to have come back down. I'm getting 40-55 packages now, which seems to be the sweet spot. I generally have enough time to do my deliveries and bring any undeliverables back to the warehouse, with about a half hour to spare.

I don't really mind large loads as long as the deliveries are easy. I refuse to block my windows or pile boxes on my passenger seat. I came too close to be hit backing down long driveways too often for that. The head supervisor at my warehouse gets it. I did have a new supervisor give me a little trouble over it. I remained firm, and she relented.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Dawn Tower said:


> Here in Portland we were getting pretty high volume pickups, 65-80 packages. I know that some people were bringing back whatever they had left over after 4 hours, though I've never personally done that. I saw one woman bring about 20 packages to the returns door, ring the bell, and drive off.
> 
> The past week, the numbers seem to have come back down. I'm getting 40-55 packages now, which seems to be the sweet spot. I generally have enough time to do my deliveries and bring any undeliverables back to the warehouse, with about a half hour to spare.
> 
> I don't really mind large loads as long as the deliveries are easy. I refuse to block my windows or pile boxes on my passenger seat. I came too close to be hit backing down long driveways too often for that. The head supervisor at my warehouse gets it. I did have a new supervisor give me a little trouble over it. I remained firm, and she relented.


And that is the key! Stand your ground! If they let certain people leave packages when their car is full why should you be any different?

I gave back a package today that was clearly mis sorted about 15 miles from my other deliveries. This other flex driver rolled her eyes at me, I laughed at her. You are free to take the ones I wont.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

Dawn Tower said:


> Here in Portland we were getting pretty high volume pickups, 65-80 packages. I know that some people were bringing back whatever they had left over after 4 hours, though I've never personally done that. I saw one woman bring about 20 packages to the returns door, ring the bell, and drive off.
> 
> The past week, the numbers seem to have come back down. I'm getting 40-55 packages now, which seems to be the sweet spot. I generally have enough time to do my deliveries and bring any undeliverables back to the warehouse, with about a half hour to spare.
> 
> I don't really mind large loads as long as the deliveries are easy. I refuse to block my windows or pile boxes on my passenger seat. I came too close to be hit backing down long driveways too often for that. The head supervisor at my warehouse gets it. I did have a new supervisor give me a little trouble over it. I remained firm, and she relented.


I was glad today I only had 36 packages and only two apartments. I was done with an hour and a half to spare and I also refuse to block windows. My car has enough dents in it and I have already had to replace the rear bumper three times this year because of being hit while parked twice and getting rear ended.

Tim and Andy are good. I think the girl supervisor is Missy. I have not had any issues with her yet. I also do not like doing the new way of scanning the packages at the warehouse because you won't be able to tell which packages are not scanning to get them fixed.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I think they might be gearing up for the holidays at least in some markets maybe? I'm near Chicago, I just signed up on the website less than 2 weeks ago, and got my initial contact email today (fill out survey, watch video, download app). I get the impression a lot of people have been waiting a long time...


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow, your package counts are ridiculous. I've never delivered an envelope though just paper bags and such for Flex.
In Columhus, it's anywhere from 5-7 stops max in a two hour block. Largest package count I have had was 28 with half going to one house.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

TBone said:


> I've never delivered an envelope though just paper bags and such for Flex.


The thin light orange things, they are usually called "padded envelopes" or similar.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Um yeah, I understand what an envelope is but our place doesn't use them. Maybe they should though because I have delivered many paper bags that feel empty.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

TBone said:


> Um yeah, I understand what an envelope is but our place doesn't use them. Maybe they should though because I have delivered many paper bags that feel empty.


You are delivering Prime Now. They are not.


----------



## Konakairay (Jul 19, 2016)

Anyone here from Las Vegas area been getting more packages? I have been and it's getting crazy. I had to return 25 packages from 62 packages the other day. With the new development areas the app is all wrong at my drop off locations. And then half the businesses are new and aren't open or in theses big buildings.


----------



## Qtpa2d (Sep 17, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Almost 7 hours? You had a lot of packages but even with 80 I think I could finish in arond 4. Do you wait for people to open the front door? When I was naieve I used to wait for people to come to the door thinking I would get tips. Lol, oh to be a new flex driver.


I really don't think I'm new. I don't wait around after I drop the package and I too can get packages done in a couple of hours. I was giving a specific scenario I had, but not to get critiqued on. It was a route from hell, so let's hope you never encounter one of those. Have a nice day!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Qtpa2d said:


> I really don't think I'm new. I don't wait around after I drop the package and I too can get packages done in a couple of hours. I was giving a specific scenario I had, but not to get critiqued on. It was a route from hell, so let's hope you never encounter one of those. Have a nice day!


Sorry, I wasn't accusing you of being new -- I am saying when I was a new driver I would wait for doors to open hoping for tips.

My only question for you was whether you waited around for people to open the door. You are right today it may be you but next time it could be any of us.


----------



## Qtpa2d (Sep 17, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Sorry, I wasn't accusing you of being new -- I am saying when I was a new driver I would sit around and expect tips.
> 
> My only question for you was whether you waited around for people to open the door. Your right today it may be you but next time it could be any of us.


I'm a Flex driver, we never expect tips! I always just dropped packages, rang the doorbell and speed walked back to my car. I did get a $5 tip once for meeting someone to hand them their package. I don't take things personal, no worries a


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Konakairay said:


> Anyone here from Las Vegas area been getting more packages? I have been and it's getting crazy. I had to return 25 packages from 62 packages the other day. With the new development areas the app is all wrong at my drop off locations. And then half the businesses are new and aren't open or in theses big buildings.


I've noticed the opposite in about the couple weeks, not as bad as the previews couple weeks. But I very much agree about new areas, the app teying to lead me in non existant roads and having to use Google to find the actual adress


----------

